

More info on graphene (1 atom thick sheets of carbon) - davi
http://onnes.ph.man.ac.uk/nano/

======
jgamman
oh man, check out that floating frog ;-) bring on the jellybird gel (extra
points for naming that movie) <http://www.hfml.ru.nl/pics/Movies/frog.mpg>

